# Ads Coming In Notification



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

In the last week and a half I started getting stupid ads coming in my notification. I have not installed a new app, but have taken a lot of updates so I am guessing it is from an update that I got on one of the apps. My question is this, 1: Is there anything that can block these, I have adfree but that is not working or 2: Is there a way (short of uninstalling everything) to tell what app is causing this?

Thanks


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Airpush detector from market

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> In the last week and a half I started getting stupid ads coming in my notification. I have not installed a new app, but have taken a lot of updates so I am guessing it is from an update that I got on one of the apps. My question is this, 1: Is there anything that can block these, I have adfree but that is not working or 2: Is there a way (short of uninstalling everything) to tell what app is causing this?
> 
> Thanks


that happened to me. it was the music downloading app I was using. I switched to a different one.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Mp3 Download or whatever it is.. its your culprit... i just got an update today though for that app that said "NO ADS"


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

xkape said:


> Mp3 Download or whatever it is.. its your culprit... i just got an update today though for that app that said "NO ADS"


Yup. Mp3 download. Was getting ads until I uninstall it.


----------



## yearn (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonder if the ad blocker in ROMtoolbox would stop them?


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

The rom manager ad blocker does not stop them. Neither does the ad blocker app. The only way (that I know of) is to uninstall the mp3 app. Pretty much ever music downloader puts ads in the notification


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> The rom manager ad blocker does not stop them. Neither does the ad blocker app. The only way (that I know of) is to uninstall the mp3 app. Pretty much ever music downloader puts ads in the notification


The new music junk app has that crap too. I ve tried removing some of thr permissions but we'll keep trying

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I ended up using Addon Detection and it worked great found out it was Bocce Ball that I had installed a few months ago and an update added the Airpush adds. Liked the game, but it is gone because I had the ads, also maybe it is just me but my battery seems to be doing better today as well.


----------

